# Visual J# Transparenz und Trackbar



## Ansgarr (9. Feb 2006)

Moin Moin!

Ich möchte mit einer Trackbar die Transparenz des Fensters ändern. Dazu verwende ich folgende Methode:


```
private void trackBar1_Scroll_1(Object sender, System.EventArgs e)
	{
		this.set_Opacity(trackBar1.get_Value());
	}
```

Soweit funktioniert es, nur lässt sich die Transparenz nicht schrittweise variieren, sondern das Fenster ist da oder komplett durchsichtig. Jemand eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2006)

verschoben nach programmierng allgemein, da nix mit java zu tun hat.


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Feb 2007)

Ich hab das eben in C# probiert und hatte zunächst das selbe Problem. So eine Trackbar liefert eben int-Werte von (voreingestellt) 0 bis 10 - Opacity ist ein double, 0 bedeutet vollkommen unsichtbar, 1 total sichtbar. Ich hab im Designer Minimum auf 1 und Maximum auf 100 gestellt, und dann geht mit folgendem Code alles reibungslos:

```
private void trackBar1_Scroll(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            this.Opacity = trackBar1.Value / 100.0;
        }
```


----------

